# getting back into skateboarding:-D



## kirk (8 Nov 2014)

On fathers day this year after picking up a skateboard for 50p at a boot sale I thought I'd give it a go   I took it to a ramp locally and after coming close to filling my pants dropped in on the half pipe. Not done that since I was 28 when i quit after knocking myself out on a ramp ( no helmet).my sons are mad about scooters at the moment so I had to join them at the skatepark when we were at Haverfordwest last week.


----------



## kirk (8 Nov 2014)




----------



## kirk (8 Nov 2014)

Thats me in the green with the wooly hat.   all the old school stuff is back in......so turning up and doing a power slide and a no comply gained me more respect that I expected.


----------



## X3NiTH (8 Nov 2014)

Yeah bottle a half pipe drop midway through committing hurts a lot, been there done that decided gravity was against me on that trick, Backside 180 Ollie Kerb Grinds on the trucks with reverse dismount was about as technical as I took it before my board got passed on (not by me  ).

Top man for not owning up to getting called Grandad by the local scooter crowd before you nailed the slide and no comply!


----------



## kirk (8 Nov 2014)

I imagine they were calling me grandad as I skated away.  I'm suprized after a 9 year break and being to heavy for a board grandad landed a  very sketchy180 kick flip just showing off. A week later and I'm still hurting though.  Backside stuffs difficult mind.  I could never master anything backside or nollie.  It's difficult to switch tricks when non of your mates skated goofy.


----------



## foxfish (8 Nov 2014)

Have you ever watched Lords of Dog town?


----------



## X3NiTH (8 Nov 2014)

+1 Goofy Footer!



foxfish said:


> Have you ever watched Lords of Dog town?



No never seen it but do see it's directed by old school Stacy Peralta the other half of Powell-Peralta Skateboards!

Watched plenty Bones videos though, old Tony Hawks was a nipper back then! Dog Town and the Z-Boys is a great history documentary of pool skating without too much random goofing off (surprise surprise, another Stacy Peralta production).


----------



## X3NiTH (8 Nov 2014)

Wore the tape out on this way back when!


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Nov 2014)

The closest i got to a skateboard was tony hawkes on playstation


----------

